# Tim Burton Style Fence Finials - Quick & Easy



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Here are some Tim Burton style partial finials made from 3/4" wide steel strapping. I like using rigid materials but I'm sure you can make it out of craft foam and popsicle sticks...

Took about 5-10 minutes

Finial "in place" here


I cut 12" lengths (you can bend the strapping back and forth to break it also).
Rolled it up to the look I wanted. Depending on the gauge of the metal, simply rolling it up by hand might be tough (use leather gloves and needle nose pliers to make it easier.
You can either roll them out a bit or tighten them up. To make it skinnier, just cut them in half up the middle before you start fiddling with it using tin snips.
Attach to structure with 1/2" self-tapping sheet metal screws (SMS) or a strong adhesive.
Apply finishes accordingly
*I only ask that you be careful. While you won't be carving the Thanksgiving turkey with it, sheet steel can be extremely sharp. Wear gloves to prevent cutting your hands up and glasses to prevent poking your eyes out if the strapping springs up in your face. This particular strapping is not sharp except at the ends were the cut is made.

Notes:
- If I make this type of fence using the straps, I will get a metal pipe the same diameter as the PVC used and radius the strap where it attaches (if needed). This will allow to it fit the pipe contour better. However if the pipe diameter is greater than the strap width, making a radius on the strap may not be necessary. Depends what the end look you want is.
- SMS could be used to temporarily hold the final to the piping if you were to adhere it.

Strapping
**No that's not a plastic stress mark from me punching my mouse in the background* : )*


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very NBC!  I love the look...thanks for the idea, you are just a plethora of ideas here lately....


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Were you able to smooth the edges, or maybe roll them so that the TOTs aren't exposed to sharp edges on these?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

FG, the corners are the only sharp points so I suppose you can round them off. The edges are not but if you get to manhandling them they'll cut you. Simply grabbing a hold of them will not cut


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A clever use of material. These look great. Do you have a pic with them in place?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

They look great and are simple to make, great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> A clever use of material. These look great. Do you have a pic with them in place?


Not yet, I will today


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lord Homicide said:


> Not yet, I will today


:jolid I miss the pictures of these in place? I want to change the fencing around my graveyard next year and these finials would be crazy good. I am patient and I can wait...no matter what you may have heard....


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ooh, love those more than I can put into words!!! Would love pics in place, as well!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Only made one due to time constraints. The silver thing on top was a foam spike painted black. Have no clue why it came out looking like a silver spearhead. All of it was painted flat black

This thing is 12' high, 3/4" PVC pipe


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool. Very unusual, I like them very much.


----------

